# Loader needed in dover,nh area



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

I need to rent 2 loaders for the winter, anyone have a good spot for deals,


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

United Rentals comes by here once in a while trying to rent me loaders and backhoes but I never need any since I have a Loader and a Backhoe myself and a contractor down the street with two John Deere 410 Backhoes that I can get on a moments notice. You could also try Rosencrantz in Kensington and see what they have depending on the size you are looking for. I know they rent large John Deere skid steers set up with plows or blowers and smaller John Deere Loaders for snow removal but you have to get on board early with them to rent something. I was inquiring with Joel up there last week about a Skid w/ a blower for my sidewalks. He told me not to wait until middle of November to decide as everything would be pretty much committed by then.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks, i will make a few phone calls monday to locate some. what do you think it would run for the winter? i know a skid steer is like 3 grand for the winter, what about a loader


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Give ATS Equipment in Candia a call. 625-8900. They have some 580 Case loader/backhoes that go out all winter, and can get bigger. Also got a ton of skidsteers but in my experience skidsteers wont do the work of a pickup, so dont bother with anything that small.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

If you have a Hertz equipement, thats the place cheap nice loaders


----------



## LandCare (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a Cat 924G with a 12 FT snow box and 2.8YD bucket that we sub out for the winter with an operator. Let me know if you still need help.

Thanks,
Daniel
603-743-3559


----------

